
“accessibility” “lorem ipsum” – Google Search - DanBC
https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&sxsrf=ALeKk02XMBboo1TL6gNW53uvhF5wh8lVdg%3A1590058836566&ei=VF_GXsGRItmI1fAPor2CqAQ&q=%22accessibility%22+%22lorem+ipsum%22&oq=%22accessibility%22+%22lorem+ipsum%22&gs_lcp=CgZwc3ktYWIQAzIHCCMQrgIQJzoECAAQRzoECCEQClCPkAFY_ZsBYLWhAWgAcAF4AIABXIgBqAGSAQEymAEAoAEBqgEHZ3dzLXdpeg&sclient=psy-ab&ved=0ahUKEwjBi4Dh5sTpAhVZRBUIHaKeAEUQ4dUDCAs&uact=5
======
DanBC
This Google search result shows a bunch of pages that have accessibility pages
that contain nothing about accessibility, they're just cut and paste Lorem
Ipsum blobs.

